# First Yote! (pics)



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wow.... any guesses what happened to the end of his foot anyone???


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

it couldnt be that somone founds some toes in some steel from him in the last few years Good job on the yote he was lucky untill today.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Sparky23 said:


> it couldnt be that somone founds some toes in some steel from him in the last few years Good job on the yote he was lucky untill today.


do you mean like he left a trap with his toes still in it?


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah, I'm guessing he lost 'em in a poker game. Happens sometimes.

But yeah, we were thinking the same thing that it was a trap or something along those lines. Its pretty sweet though, he looks like he'd been through a little.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

varminthunter said:


> do you mean like he left a trap with his toes still in it?


It could be something that is was born with or something that happened as a pup. It could be from something that a human did.

I would say that any number of things could of happened. 

However lets not start another "Anti Trapping Fuel Thread" like the one from the other day. 

Congrats Franky.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Good call. I didn't see anything from that approach 'til you pointed it out.


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice yote! Congratulations!


----------

